# Various Tweaks Commands XP & Sites



## rajat22 (May 13, 2005)

*Various Tweaks Commands XP & Sites*

*Source:*   *www.msfn.org/


> 31Mojo's Suggestions
> ===============================================
> Memory Tweaks
> Click on Start, Run. Type in regedit & hit Enter. Go to
> ...



Various Tweak Programs/Sites

Programs
=============================================
FreeWare:
01. TWEAKUI: *www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/pro/dow...s/powertoys.asp
02. XTeq X-Setup: *www.xteq.com/products/xset/
03. Proximation: *www.proxomitron.org/
04. Fresh UI: *www.freshdevices.com/freshui.html

Shareware:
05. TWEAK-XP: *www.totalidea.de/frameset-tweakxp.htm
06. Customizer XP: *www.tweaknow.com/


Tweak Sites:
=============================================
Collection of various tweaks: 
01. *www.tweakxp.com recommended 
02. *www.dougknox.com/
03. *members.aol.com/axcel216/axcel216.htm recommended 
04. *www.winguides.com/
05. *www.winxpfix.com/winxpfix/index.htm
06. *www.annoyances.org/
07. *xptools.tripod.com/index.html
08. *www.aumha.org/ recommended 
09. *www.extremetech.com/print_article/0...53D19543,00.asp
10. *www.tipsdr.com/
11. *www.kellys-korner-xp.com/ 
12. *www.vaughaag.co.uk/

Guide to the services.msc in winxp: 
01. *www.blkviper.com/WIN2K/servicecfg.htm 
02. *www.3dspotlight.com/tweaks/winxp_se...ces/index.shtml

Guide to boot tweaks/speed/etc in winxp 
01. *www.tweak3d.net/tweak/winstartupnew/
02. *www.tweaktown.com/document.php?dTyp...&dId=67&dPage=1

Broadband connection tweaking 
01. *www.tweaktown.com/document.php?dTyp...pe=guide&dId=93


Customization Programs (FreeWare)
=============================================
Transparent
01. Trans2k2: *www.545studios.com/?p=apps&id=8 recommended
02. Glass2k: *www.chime.tv/gui.shtml
03. PowerMenu: *www.veridicus.com/tummy/programming/powermenu/

Computer Statistics/Information 
01. StatBar: *www.statbar.nl/ recommended 
02. CoolMon: *daisyman.arsware.org/coolinfo/download.shtml 
03. CureInfo: *www.hbg.lth.se/~pv98glu/
04. InfoTop: *opus80.com/discnode/
05. WinPulse: *www.aka.com.ua/home.htm
06. Samurize: *www.samurize.com/ 

Taskbar Enhacements
01. hiddenMenu: *home.i-cable.com/lokinwai/index.htm Recommended 
02. ShortPopUP: *www.digitallis.co.uk/pc/ShortPopUp/index.html
03. BarLaunch and/or T-Launch: *www.hi-ho.ne.jp/kyagi/enu/#barlaunch
04. [(Shareware) but truly an excellent program] TrueLaunchBar: *www.truelaunchbar.com
05. ObjectDock: *www.stardock.com/products/objectdock

*www.kellys-korner-xp.com/

Source: *www.msfn.org/


----------



## Tux (May 13, 2005)

Man!! That is awasome. Thanks Rajat


----------



## theraven (May 13, 2005)

plagarism will not be tolerated here
u have something to post
post the link in the tweaks thread which is sticky
do no tuse the tut section for ur copy paste needs


----------



## Raaabo (May 14, 2005)

Topic reopened.. The source seems to be clearly mentioned... What's up raven did he edit his post or did you miss that??


----------



## theraven (May 14, 2005)

it was pretty big 
i think i missed it
either ways there was a runnin thread on tweaks n tips as a sticky thats the main reason y i locked it

anywho i thot tut section was for original work


----------



## Raaabo (May 15, 2005)

Nah, even tutorials that people find online and want to quote. As long as members remember to give the correct source it's cool.

Our apologies to the thread author!

Raaabo


----------



## Biplav (May 21, 2005)

nice work rajat! really helpful!


----------



## Calcatian (May 21, 2005)

*scosoft.com/s/s/1a98aa81.gif

Now evry1's gonna practice copy/paste from this one.. nice collection 

Good judgement Raaabo 

Now there is 1 more reason i'm impressed by Raaabo, I've seen forums & admins more than my hairs..  Now look @ his post count carefully, only ~123 till date... wow  evn lesser than mine... I've joined only 1mo now 

That surely says somethin bout dis forum & him 2... good


----------



## anandk (May 22, 2005)

nice work, man.                    
have you mentioned *topsites.tweakxp.com  ?


----------



## Curious Guest (Jun 8, 2005)

What a work   .Every one should keep it in their hard drive


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 9, 2005)

Good Post rajat! Keep It Up!


----------

